# Authenticity



## Kaosfury (4/7/16)

Is there any way to tell if my kennedy 22 is authentic or a clone? I've been on their site and checked all over for more info but keep coming up with nothing. Please any advice is greatly appreciated.. thanks in advance

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## GerharddP (4/7/16)

Kaosfury said:


> Is there any way to tell if my kennedy 22 is authentic or a clone? I've been on their site and checked all over for more info but keep coming up with nothing. Please any advice is greatly appreciated.. thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


What did tou pay for thw kennedy?


----------



## GerharddP (4/7/16)

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/how-to-verify-authentic-kennedy.703267/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GerharddP (4/7/16)

Hope this helps...


----------



## Kaosfury (4/7/16)

Thank you so much. From all I can see its authentic. I got it in a trade about a week ago and must say it's quite nice.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## GerharddP (4/7/16)

Kaosfury said:


> Thank you so much. From all I can see its authentic. I got it in a trade about a week ago and must say it's quite nice.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Np bud. Glad to help


----------

